# Another Stocking Option 280 gallons



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

frontosas are really cool and *** kinda fallen for them now, my tank is 280 gallons and i really would like to have frontosas and black calvuns w another large species from tang. what do you kinda recrommend for numbers f/m ratio and such tanks


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

the measurement of your tank please?


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

60x32x24 LxWxH


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Now that is a tricky tank. You have a lot of volumn of water. But the length is short. Frontosa does not use the height of the tank as much. So you basiclly have a floor plan of 60" x 32" to work with. It is still consdier a short tank ideal for frontosa.

I usually recommand a trio or a quad in any 5 foot tank.

Though your tank will make a good tropheus + gobies + petro. tank though with the height and depth.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Too bad that 280 isn't 7 or 8-foot long then you could pack it with frontosa :?


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

i might be able to chage the mesurments maby let me see so a 7.5 foot tank would be better?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

a transformer tank? If you have a 280 gallon 5 footer, how do you change to a 7.5' tank?

But anyway, 7.5 is much better...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

With frontosa, length is better. Not sure how your 280 will transform from a 5-footer to a 7-footer but, yes, 7-foot is much better than 5-foot.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I believe Campbell is still out shopping for his tank so nothign is set in stone.
If you want alternatives I really like feather fins... With a large tank you can really watch them build some massive nests.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_furcifer.php

check out the video also






http://www.xdeleon.com/vatoelvis/videos/furcifer.wmv




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ege4u9rY ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE-r8oWc ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwtNB4tr ... re=related

I think theyre awesome!!!


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

A five foot tank that is that deep is perfectly fine for frontosa. MANY people successfully breed and keep fronts in 75 and 90 gallon tanks. It takes a good colony and a lot of water changes, but it can be done.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jefejt said:


> ...MANY people successfully breed and keep fronts in 75 and 90 gallon tanks. It takes a good colony and a lot of water changes, but it can be done.


While that may be true in some cases, it is fair to point out that many more have not. You are much more likely to have problems in a 75 or a 90 than you are a 125+. As a "general rule", a 75 & 90 are not good long term options for fronts (unless you limit the number of fish).

Now he will most likely be OK in the 280, that's a big tank. As a general rule, length is very important for frontosa. 6-foot minimum (IMHO).

Russ


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree that a 125 is better in most cases than either a 75 or a 90, but footprint is probably equally as important as length. A well scaped tank can elevate a lot of issues. Zaire in particular seem to breed better in closer quarters and sp. North tend to do better in big groups in big tanks.


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

i was thinking of doing something like this
4 fontosa 1m 3f
10 black calvus 2m 8f
10 feather fisn 1m 9f
5 Lamprologus Calliurus
8 Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo"

sand for substrate. Whats some good rocks to use in it and good filtartion would a sump be good for this tank or a fluidized sand bed filter. Also what to feed.


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

okay i can make the tank 6.5 ft long so how many fronts can i put in there w some other species. Im wanting some fronts and then like three groups of other larger tangs what species are you guys thinking of?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

adult frontosa, my guess with the same volumn will be around 6-12 fish.

eventually, the smaller fish will become food. Though your frontosa will most likely leave the featherfin alone...


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

well what other fish can be kept w them i really like calvus and others of the such even if i get full grown calvus?


----------

